# Host the Most



## J087 (Mar 23, 2018)

Expected date: 24th.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 23, 2018)

Omg Bam and Broccolo?? I?m excited


----------



## Bcat (Mar 23, 2018)

YAY I love most of those villagers!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 23, 2018)

Merry?  Yay!


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 23, 2018)

They come out the switch of the day tomorrow!!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 23, 2018)

Hooray for Bam but I despise the all of the mice and don?t like the cats either. I?d like more koalas and octopuses please!


----------



## Flare (Mar 23, 2018)

Hmm this is interesting. 


Spoiler



I looked up online and they seem to have the following themes.

Bam - Sporty
Merry - Cute
Broccolo - Hip
Snake - Harmonious


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 24, 2018)

I am ok with Bam but I have Moe as my sporty camper so idk if I will host him :/ unless I just want 2 sporty but I don't :< why u gotta be sporty Moe :/ 

Maybe I will host Snake. I lack a harmonious camper since I don;t like the current ones. 

Nice to see a mouse villager in the game now (or soon to be)


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 24, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Hooray for Bam but I despise the all of the mice and don’t like the cats either.



I don't like the other mice at all either but omg Broccolo is adorable. I love Bam!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 24, 2018)

Hurray! Maybe this will get me back into it... haven't done too much with the Mario or Fishing events.. not that I don't want the items I just lost my buzz for the game.. :/


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 24, 2018)

NiamhACPC said:


> I don't like the other mice at all either but omg Broccolo is adorable. I love Bam!



Well I admit he has a cute hair do 

ETA After meeting up with him I have to admit to some cuteness ....


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 26, 2018)

Bam makes me think of that catchy song they play on disney channel with the zombies!


----------

